# Look Bottle cages



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there 

Looking some where online that sells the look carbon bottle cages?? 

Have found them to be a bit expensive down here in Australia and wondering if there is somewhere where i can get a pair for under a $100 rather than the $180 here want to spen more on the bike rather than the assesories lol 

Thanks 

Twiggy


----------



## TuH (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought mine from Chainreactioncycles.com. While I wouldn't call 42 euros each a bargain, it's still a bit cheaper than the price they're asking in Australia. CRC has a free international shipping scheme, but you need to spend quite a bit of money in order to qualify for it.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

TuH said:


> I bought mine from Chainreactioncycles.com. While I wouldn't call 42 euros each a bargain, it's still a bit cheaper than the price they're asking in Australia. CRC has a free international shipping scheme, but you need to spend quite a bit of money in order to qualify for it.



Thanks 


Twiggy73


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There was another thread about this earlier. I bought mine for $49.00 USD. I put the link in the other thread and can't remember who I bought them from off hand. Search this forum for it.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Chainreactioncycles have them 12% off at the moment, but I just noticed they're ''Ultra light bottle cage is only 34g'' ... yet I can get 18gram cages from other manufacturers. I'm probably still going to get one (need a Re-post first and potentially a new HSC6 fork ... so finances might mean my metal Tacx Tao's are used for a while).

The big question will be white or black for the cages though, or white for the front to match the frame and black at the rear?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the 34 grams is a miss print 

as the look web site has them at 24g 

Twiggy73


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

any update on where to get these bottle cages cheaper than $49/ea? 24g is very light, but my lbs sells the Specialized Rib cages for $16/ea @ 36g. Anything more than $1/g and i hesitate.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you feel good about putting the Specialized cages on your Look then go for it. MSRP on the cages is $69.00 so at $49.00 I am pretty sure they are selling close to cost. I would put one of the Chinese CF cages from ebay on my Look before I put a specialized bottle cage on it, but that is me. I am an anal retentive A-hole that is a slave to detail.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Do these cages hold the Polar insulated bottles well? My lbs is throwing in 2 cages for free for me.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> Do these cages hold the Polar insulated bottles well? My lbs is throwing in 2 cages for free for me.


They hold the large Camelback Chill and Camelback Ice bottles. I would assume the Polar would fit as well.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

rward325 said:


> They hold the large Camelback Chill and Camelback Ice bottles. I would assume the Polar would fit as well.


great, thanks Rward, the look bottle cages are a huge aesthetic upgrade (for free!) over the generic (cheap) CF cages i was going to buy on ebay. The bike i'm getting it eh LOOK 566 Rival.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

They worked on my Polar bottles, but if you hit a pot-hole, better make sure they've stayed in.

Also, (can't believe I'm sharing my secrets), but here are two places that have great Look stuff at great prices...
http://www.bicyclebuys.com/manufacturer/Look

http://mackcycleandfitness.com/product-list/brands/look-99-39/


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> The worked on my Polar bottles, but if you hit a pot-hole better make sure they stayed in.
> 
> Also, (can't believe I'm sharing my secrets), but here are two places that have great Look stuff at great prices...
> http://www.bicyclebuys.com/manufacturer/Look
> ...


nice thanks maximum, should i get one of those Pro team long sleeve JERSEYs for $68 shipped or the Pro Team jacket for $89? (Or both for $150 shipped?) any difference bwteeen the two items?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

No you shouldn't and I shouldn't have shared them with you guys.  
I have the jacket, the jacket with removable sleeves, and the long sleeve jersey. I haven't worn the jacket yet as I just bought it and I think it would be better for colder days, but the jersey is pretty nice and comfy. I really recommend the jacket with removable sleeves. It has been very versatile and keeps me pretty warm, as it keeps in your body heat, (which is good if you're always cold like me). Plus if you get hot, take off the sleeves and you have a suave vest. Probably will run a little warmer than the jersey.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 2 brand new Look Carbon Water Bottle Cages in Black.

$90.00 shipped for both.

Who wants it?

Decided to stay with my old one.


----------

